# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Giant Fighting Robots, MegaBots Inc., Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - MegaBots Inc.

"Support Team USA in the Giant Robot Duel!" on Kickstarter

"MegaBots: Live-Action Giant Robot Combat" on Kickstarter

Mark II on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

MegaBots at New York Comic Con 2014 

 Published on Oct 22, 2014




> The MegaBots team debuts the first giant fighting mech robot, Mark I, and missile turret at New York Comic Con 2014 (NYCC) as they prepare for their Kickstarter launch.

----------


## Airicist

Real-Life Mech Prototype Destroys Junk Car 

 Published on Nov 8, 2014




> The MegaBots team took the Mark I to a secret location outside of Boston and tested the cannon on a junker. The MegaBall, a 6 inch, 3 lb, paint-filled cannonball, was fired at 120 miles per hour, causing massive damage to the vehicle. Check us out and support our Kickstarter if you like what you see!

----------


## Airicist

Real-Life Mech Prototype Destroys Junk Car

 Published on Nov 13, 2014




> The MegaBots team took the Mark I to a secret location outside of Boston and tested the cannon on a junker. After testing the MegaBall, the MegaBots team tested random ammunition after the sun went down. Check us out and support our Kickstarter if you like what you see!

----------


## Airicist

Megabots' Giant Fighting Robot!

Published on May 23, 2015




> We ran into a giant mech at Maker Faire! Megabots' creators constructed this massive concept robot in hopes of building a league of combat bots for spectators. Their fighting robots would be piloted by teams of drivers, and use massive hand-made paintballs to knock armor and other pieces off of their opponents. We enter the cockpit of this robot and check out its controls!

----------


## Airicist

MegaBots at Maker Faire 2015: World Debut of the Mk. II Mech

Published on Jun 9, 2015




> In January of 2015, MegaBots and Autodesk partnered up to challenge makers from around the world to design the armor paneling of miniature MegaBots to show what our final walking robots might look like, and a reloading left arm cannon for our full-scale MegaBot. We then turned the torso shell and right arm of our Mk. I upper body prototype into a full-scale, 15 foot tall, 6 ton tracked mech that has the ability to drive, stand, torso twist, and fire interchangeable weapons from both arms. 
> 
> The Mk. II is a tracked prototype of the walking mechs we're gearing up to start designing and building. It's roughly the same size and weight as our final robots will be, with similar abilities to change out weapon systems and armor paneling.

----------


## Airicist

USA challenges Japan to giant robot duel!

Published on Jun 30, 2015




> Suidobashi Heavy Industry! MegaBots, Inc. challenges you to a duel! You have a giant robot, we have a giant robot - we have a duty to the science fiction lovers of this world to fight them to the death.

----------


## Airicist

Response to robot duel challenge

Published on Jul 5, 2015




> Megabots, thank you for issuing the video.
> 
> On behalf of Japan, we accept your challenge. 
> 
> But on one condition: That melee combat be a part of the fight.
> Organize the duel, Megabots, and we’ll be there to battle it out.
> 
> This duel stands to go down in history as the world’s first giant robot battle.
> Let’s make sure it’s something for the historians to write about.

----------


## Airicist

Support team USA in the giant robot duel!
Team USA Kickstarter for giant robot duel

Published on Aug 18, 2015




> MegaBots, Inc. has spent the past month and a half assembling an unbelievable crew to take on Suidobashi Heavy Industries in the giant robot duel. Grant Imahara, the founders of BattleBots, Peter Diamandis, NASA, Autodesk, Howe & Howe Technologies, IHMC and FonCo Creative Solutions have banded together with MegaBots to build the most American robot ever to take down Japan!! 
> 
> Team USA needs YOUR help to fund this incredible project. Please support us in our Kickstarter campaign to upgrade the Mk.II!

----------


## Airicist

Operation: Schwarzenegger

Published on Aug 25, 2015




> We have to upgrade the Mk.II for our upcoming fight against Japan, and that means taking off the Big American Guns we have on her right now. We asked our fans who they'd most like to see in the cockpit, and they said: Arnold Schwarzenegger. Help us get him in the Mk.II! Share this video and tweet @Schwarzenegger to help us say a proper goodbye to these big, beautiful guns!

----------


## Airicist

Howe & Howe Upgrades for the Mk.II

Published on Sep 3, 2015




> Howe & Howe Technologies is joining Team USA in the giant robot duel by upgrading our track systems for much greater speed and power, increased agility and stability, and rough terrain capacity.

----------


## Airicist

MegaBloopers

Published on Sep 18, 2015




> THANK YOU SO MUCH INTERNET! With your help, we successfully crowdfunded upgrades to the Mk.II! We're going to spend the next year upgrading this beast into the most badass, most American robot the world's ever seen! In thanks, we've made a blooper reel for you out of footage we've taken over the past year. Enjoy!

----------


## Airicist

Real life giant robot vs $80 toy robot

Published on Sep 17, 2015




> Megabots challenged Japan to a real life robot duel and we got to check out the Mark II early, so naturally we stacked it up against Mip, an $80 robot from Amazon.

----------


## Airicist

Bot vs Drone

Published on Sep 23, 2015




> CyPhy LVL 1 tries to find the thermal exhaust port on the Megabot, then literally get blown away.

----------


## Airicist

Big Bad Robots

Published on May 22, 2015




> Big & Bad is all relative in robotics. Don't judge a robot by its size. Join Robogames founder David Caulkins with roboticists Mark Setrakian (Robot Combat League) and Gui Cavalcanti (MegaBots) and artist Christan Ristow (Hand of Man) to discuss the nuances of what is "big and bad."

----------


## Airicist

Real life killer robot! 

Published on Sep 27, 2015




> We went to American Steel Studios to check out some serious Megabots! We get to pilot the prototype of the robot that they will eventually be sending to battle Japan and it was AWESOME!

----------


## Airicist

Article "June 2016: America and Japan to face off in giant robot combat"

by Loz Blain
July 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Megabot Mk. II is a giant robot hoping to win a mech battle

Published on Jan 11, 2016




> The Megabot Mk. II will be dueling its Japanese rival the Kuratas made by Suidobashi Heavy Industry later this year. Megabot gave a small demo of its capabilities (or lack thereof) at CES 2016.

----------


## Airicist

MegaBots season 1 trailer

Published on Sep 14, 2016




> Team USA is BACK and it's getting ready to take on Team Japan in the world's first Giant Robot Duel! Subscribe to this channel to see the Duel, and watch as MegaBots prepares for the Giant Robot Duel by: destructively testing the Mk2, working with specialists like Howe & Howe Technologies and IHMC Robotics, studying human physiology and combat techniques, testing ludicrously large and powerful giant robot weapons, and generally designing, building, and testing the world's largest (16 ft tall), heaviest (10-ton), and most expensive ($2.5M) sports combat robot.

----------


## Airicist

How to destroy a giant robot

Published on Sep 28, 2016




> Welcome to MegaBots Season 1! We’ve created a YouTube series that follows the design, fabrication, and testing of America’s first mech in preparation for the world’s first Giant Robot Duel between us and Suidobashi Heavy Industry of Japan. We start by destroying our Mk.II robot… for SCIENCE. If we’re going to be inside this robot during the Duel, we’re going to make damn sure we don’t get hurt (or worse) during combat. To do that, we need to try to break our $200,000, 6-ton, 15-foot tall combat robot and see what happens to a crash test dummy inside.

----------


## Airicist

How to design a giant robot

Published on Oct 12, 2016




> In our previous episode, we tested our Mk.II robot and found that a pilot would die or get seriously injured in actual giant robot combat. Since we don’t want to die, we decided to make an entirely new robot from scratch, built for combat from the ground up! In this episode, we walk through how we’re designing the Mk.III - what will be a $2.5M, 10-ton, 16-foot tall combat robot - from scratch.

----------


## Airicist

Test driving our custom tank

Published on Oct 26, 2016




> Who do you call when you need high-power, custom tank treads designed and built in no time flat? In this episode we pay a visit to Howe & Howe Technologies in Waterboro, Maine. They’ve been very busy creating the foundation of the Mk. III and are ready to show us what they’ve cooked up. Watch us break in our brand new tank treads and start the process of integrating them into our brand new Mk. III robot!
> Subscribe to our channel to watch our whole series, leading up to the Giant Robot Duel!

----------


## Airicist

Testing real giant robot weapons!

Published on Nov 14, 2016




> You can’t have a Giant Robot Duel without giant robot weapons! In this episode, we test five different weapon systems against a statue of our opponent (called KURATOS) to see what works and what doesn’t in a giant robot fight. Once we figure out our favorites and make a few tweaks, it’s time to build them into our brand new Mk.III robot!

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 14, 2016




> Follow me on Snapchat if you want to see the spectacles in action

----------


## Airicist

MegaBot Mk.III picks up a car!

Published on Dec 21, 2016




> THE ARMS AND TORSO OF THE MK.III ARE DONE!!! We’ve been working hard on the upper body of the Mk.III, and are finally ready to test our new Heavy Lift Arms - by using the robot’s massive claws to grab and lift an entire car 12 feet in the air! Check out the raw power of a 350 horsepower, 16 foot tall robot whose arms can lift 2,500 pounds… each. Stay tuned as we build the legs and cockpit out next!






First Mk.III Car Lift (Behind The Scenes)

Published on Dec 30, 2016




> We're starting another new series: Behind The Scenes! We love making our polished Season 1 videos, but sometimes we want to share raw, unedited cell phone videos of what making robots is really like. In this Behind The Scenes, we pick up a car for the first time - and everyone's terrified. Except for Matt, who wants selfies.






Mk.III One-Arm Car Lift (Behind The Scenes)

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> In this Behind The Scenes video, you get to see what happened after we wrapped the Mk.III Picks Up A Car shoot. It turns out the robot can pick up the 2,600 pound Jetta one-handed! We had to slow the robot down a bit so we didn't rip the car apart again, and had fun spinning it around and dropping it.

----------


## Airicist

Mk.III runs out of gas (behind the scenes)

Published on Jan 13, 2017




> What happens when a giant hydraulic robot runs out of gas? 
> 
> It gets real sad. It's like Mk.III was disappointed in us for forgetting to fill 'er up.

----------


## Airicist

Giant knives on a giant robot (Simone Giertz collaboration)

Published on Jan 18, 2017




> We finished the upper body of the Mk.III combat robot and decided to have some fun with it while we worked on its legs! We built giant, 8-foot-long, 500 pound steel knives for arms, and invited Simone Giertz (the Queen of Shitty Robots) to come pilot a gigantic version of her Chopping Machine. At the same time, Norm from Tested joined us for a shop tour!

----------


## Airicist

Chopping vegtables with 8-foot-long knives

Published on Jan 18, 2017




> OMG thank you Megabots you are the best. I can’t believe I got to do that. Every girl's dream.

----------


## Airicist

How MegaBots is building a league of giant fighting robots

Published on Jan 18, 2017




> MegaBots' creators want you to be able to one day build your own giant fighting robot. But how is that possible? Simone and Norm visit the MegaBots headquarters to learn how their latest prototype--now equipped with giant steel knives--is the next step to proving that the dream of making your own giant robot is real.

----------


## Airicist

Guess the weight! (Behind the scenes)

Published on Jan 27, 2017




> When we assembled the first shoulder of the Mk.III, we had a competition to guess how much it weighed. Guess how much you think this shoulder weighs, then watch this video!

----------


## Airicist

How to make giant robot parts (behind the scenes)

Published on Feb 3, 2017




> This is how we make our giant robot parts! In this Behind The Scenes video, we talk about how we build the multi-hundred-pound weldments that make up the Mk.III's arms and legs.

----------


## Airicist

Giant robot duel details

Published on Apr 5, 2017




> IT'S ON. THE GIANT ROBOT DUEL IS CONFIRMED, AND WILL BE IN AUGUST OF 2017.
> 
> Real talk: Doing this the right way took a year longer to plan and coordinate than we wanted, for a bunch of reasons. We're keeping the location secret so we can guarantee there will be no more delays. Keep an eye out for more updates about the Mk.III and the Giant Robot Duel soon!

----------


## Airicist

GREATMETAL's Monkey King giant fighting robot

Published on Apr 29, 2017




> A Chinese robotics company called GREATMETAL, led by builder Shiqian Sun, just finished their first prototype of a giant fighting robot called Monkey King! Do they have what it takes to be the first Chinese team in the international MegaBots Giant Fighting Robot Sports League?! Do you want to see our Mk.III robot fight Monkey King after the Giant Robot Duel with Suidobashi Heavy Industries?! Tell us in the comments!

----------


## Airicist

MegaBot Leg Day! (Season 1)

Published on May 11, 2017




> IT'S GIANT ROBOT LEG DAY! We just installed the legs of the Mk.III onto the track base, tested them, and assembled the upper body onto the lower body. The core of the 430HP, 16 foot tall, 12-ton Mk.III combat robot is assembled and undergoing final testing!

----------


## Airicist

Megabot at Maker Faire 2017

Published on May 21, 2017




> First Demo of Megabot Mk.III at Maker Faire Bay Area 2017. Only 25% of the full power, promising.






MegaBot MKIII debut

Published on May 21, 2017




> Megabot MKIII debut at the San Mateo Maker Faire.

----------


## Airicist

MegaBot Mk.III Debut at Maker Faire 2017 (Season 1)

Published on May 31, 2017




> The 12-ton, 430-horsepower, 16-foot tall Mk.III combat mech debuted at Maker Faire Bay Area 2017! After more than a year of design, engineering, and fabrication we brought the Mk.III to its first live performance. We still had some bugs to work out, short circuits to trace, and wrenches to turn, but by the end of the show we were punching cars hanging from cranes and giving Kickstarter backers once-in-a-lifetime giant robot rides!

----------


## Airicist

America's giant fighting robot

Published on Aug 2, 2017




> This is Eagle Prime, America's entrant into the Giant Robot Duel, in its first-ever live-fire combat trial. Eagle Prime is the first MK3-class MegaBot from MegaBots, Inc. It weighs in at 12 tons, stands 16 feet tall, seats two, is powered by a 430 horsepower V8 LS3 engine, and costs a cool $2.5M. Cupholders come standard.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Team USA tests Eagle Prime ahead of its ‘Giant Robot Duel’"
Eagle Prime now packs more firepower.

by Saqib Shah
August 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "MegaBots and Suidobashi Heavy Industry’s giant robots are finally fighting next week"

by Brian Heater
October 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Giant Robot Fight THIS TUESDAY

Published on Oct 15, 2017




> MEGABOTS VS SUIDOBASHI! Finally, the giant robot fight is happening, and coming this Tuesday night! Who will win? Kim breaks it down.

----------


## Airicist

The giant robot duel

Published on Oct 17, 2017




> Behold, the world's first giant robot duel, between Megabots, Inc (USA) and Suidobashi Heavy Industry (Japan)! Science fiction fantasies become reality as gigantic robots, piloted by their creators, go head-to-head in this historic battle!


Kuratas, rideable and user operated robot, Suidobashi Heavy Industry, Tokyo, Japan

----------


## Airicist

Article "MegaBots beat Japan in ultimate giant-robot smackdown"
In the "first ever giant robot battle," mammoth machines from MegaBots and Suidobashi Heavy Industry fight for the world title using attack drones and more.

by Bonnie Burton
October 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

There's a combat league for giant fighting robots

Published on Oct 26, 2017




> Megabots wants to launch a robot combat league, and you're invited.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 6, 2017

Live giant robot fihgt!




> Our fans wanted live giant robot fights, so we're giving them live giant robot fights! We made our 6-ton Iron Glory robot remote controlled, gave it a melee combat weapon, and matched it up against our 12-ton Eagle prime robot outfitted with a giant 500 pound knife! This is MegaBots LIVE!, the first of a series of live events where we test the rules, regulations, and technologies needed to create a sports league of giant fighting robots.

----------


## Airicist

I sold my $2,500,000 fighting robot on eBay

Jan 2, 2020

----------

